# [NIEAKUALNE][HOW-TO][Audio] konwersja mp3 -> amr

## brodi

Jeśli komórka nie obsługuje mp3, ale za to radzi sobie z formatem AMR, to z pewnością to How-To będzie przydatne.

Do konwersji mp3 -> amr można używać programu ffmpeg, którego ebuild niestety nie pozwala na obsługę AMR. W tym przypadku używam wersji ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216, więc nie wiadomo czy rozwiązanie będzie działało z kolejnymi. ZTCW pełna obsługa AMR ma zostać dodana w kolejnych wersjach.

--------

Update: Ponieważ obsługa AMR została wprowadzona natywnie, to how-to jest nieaktualne

--------

Zrobione na podstawie  tego  wątku.

1.

```

cd /usr/portage

wget http://www.3gpp.org/ftp/Specs/archive/26_series/26.104/26104-510.zip

```

2. 

Wyedytować plik:

/usr/portage/media-video/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216.ebuild

i dodać  za liniami

```

src_unpack() {

    unpack ${A} || die

    cd ${S_BASE}

```

następujące linie:

```

     mkdir ./libavcodec/amr_float

     cd ./libavcodec/amr_float

     unzip /usr/portage/distfiles/26104-510.zip

     unzip 26104-510_ANSI_C_source_code.zip

     cd ${S_BASE}

```

oraz do bloku:

```

 myconf="${myconf}

        $(use_enable altivec) \

        $(use_enable debug) \

        $(use_enable encode mp3lame) \

        $(use_enable a52) --disable-a52bin \

        $(use_enable oss audio-oss) \

        $(use_enable v4l) \

        $(use_enable ieee1394 dv1394) $(use_enable ieee1394 dc1394) \

        $(use_enable threads pthreads) \

        $(use_enable xvid) \

        $(use_enable ogg libogg) \

        $(use_enable vorbis) \

        $(use_enable theora) \

        $(use_enable dts) \

        $(use_enable network) \

        $(use_enable zlib) \

        $(use_enable sdl ffplay) \

        $(use_enable aac faad) $(use_enable aac faac) --disable-faadbin \

        --enable-gpl \

        --enable-pp \

        --disable-opts \"

```

dodać:

```

--enable-amr_nb

```

3.

Wykonać:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216.ebuild digest

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216.ebuild

```

4.

Jeśli wszystko poszło ok, to ffmpeg powinien obsługiwać teraz format AMR:

```

ffmpeg -formats

```

5.

No i na koniec:

```

ffmpeg -i plik.mp3 -ac 1 -ab 12 -ar 8000 plik.amr

```

Cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## kion

Przyda się.Dzieki wielkie. A czy wysyłałeś może coś do telefonu by irda? Mam port ir na płytcie, do tego odbiornikonadajnik własnej roboty, ale niestety nie wiem jak uruchomić go jednocześnie z włączonym lircd, którego używam do pilota pod vdr.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## brodi

Niestety, co do irdy nie będę w stanie Ci pomóc (używam bluetooth), ale widziałem, że google i forum daje sporo wyników na ten temat  :Wink: 

Powodzenia!

Pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

Dobre mini-HOWTO, dzięki!

----------

## vutives

A jak przekonwertować w drugą stronę? Z amr do mp3  :Smile: .

----------

## przemos

Tylko po co z amr do mp3? Z programów czytających amr wymenić moge chociażby poczciwego mplayera.

----------

## Kajan

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Dobre mini-HOWTO, dzięki!

 

Ja także gratuluje.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## brodi

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *argasek wrote:*   
> 
> Dobre mini-HOWTO, dzięki!
> ...

 

Dzięki, cieszę się, że mogłem pomóc   :Very Happy: 

Widzę, że przynajmniej od wersji ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20060530 obsługa AMR działa już natywnie, więc nie potrzeba się gimnastykować.

 *vutives wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A jak przekonwertować w drugą stronę? Z amr do mp3

 

hmm.. nie mam pod klawiszem żadnego pliku *.amr, ale wydaje mi się, że jeśli nie zadziała

```

ffmpeg -i plik.amr plik.mp3

```

to powinno zadziałać:

```

ffmpeg -i plik.amr plik.wav

```

..a później to już nie sztuka  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

drobna uwaga. ebuilda polecam trzymac w jakims overlayu typu /usr/local/portage, a nie w glownym drzewie, bo w how-to pierwsze co, to jest cd /usr/portage

----------

## vutives

 *_lucas_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ffmpeg -i plik.amr plik.wav
> ...

 wav działa ok  :Smile: . *przemos wrote:*   

> Tylko po co z amr do mp3? Z programów czytających amr wymenić moge chociażby poczciwego mplayera.

 Po prostu nie wiedziałem, że mplayer ma flagę amr  :Wink: .

----------

## brodi

Poe, zgadza się. W opisywanym przypadku ebuild wyleci przy syncu.  :Wink: 

Nie mniej jednak to how-to jest już nieaktualne.

----------

## Poe

ano, najwidocznej. coz, napisz jakies how-to, ktore tak szybko sie nie zdezaktualizuje  :Wink: 

a ja tymczasem temat zamykam, zeby nie bylo smietnika.

POWÓD:

How-To nieaktualne. obsluga amr została juz wprowadzona do ebuilda.

----------

